# Alternatives to OC?



## Skyfire (Jan 5, 2008)

I am unable to use OpenCanvas on Windows Vista so now I cannot draw online with anyone.

Are there any other similar art programs with a networking feature, allowing to people to draw at once?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 6, 2008)

You can try joining the Sketchers or Paintchats. There isn't any other kind of program like OC where one can host. Did you try seeing if Hamachi with Nsocs would work? I know other people who have Vista that can run OC just fine, so it shouldn't be an issue. NSocs is listed in the tutorial thread in Everything you wanted to know about Open Canvas.


----------



## Skyfire (Jan 6, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> You can try joining the Sketchers or Paintchats. There isn't any other kind of program like OC where one can host. Did you try seeing if Hamachi with Nsocs would work? I know other people who have Vista that can run OC just fine, so it shouldn't be an issue. NSocs is listed in the tutorial thread in Everything you wanted to know about Open Canvas.



Maybe I should have explained my problem more.  The program won't run in Vista AT ALL!  When I open, it simply freezes with an hourglass icon appearing instead of the usual pointer.  When I try to click on ANYTHING in the program, I get a "not responding" message.  This program always freezes when I try to use it.  I've tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it, cleaning my hard drive, defragmenting but it will not work period.


----------



## Nightingalle (Jan 6, 2008)

That's odd that it won't work. I run it fine on vista, quite often :  Maybe the place you're downloading it from is giving you a corrupt file or something..?


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 6, 2008)

Skyfire said:
			
		

> Maybe I should have explained my problem more.  The program won't run in Vista AT ALL!  When I open, it simply freezes with an hourglass icon appearing instead of the usual pointer.  When I try to click on ANYTHING in the program, I get a "not responding" message.  This program always freezes when I try to use it.  I've tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it, cleaning my hard drive, defragmenting but it will not work period.



Runs just fine on my Vista computer.  What're the stats of the computer you're trying to run it on (CPU speed/type, amount of RAM, etc.)?


----------



## Skyfire (Jan 6, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Skyfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toshiba Satellite A215-S4697
1.6 GHz 64-bit AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-52 processor
160 GB hard drive
1 GB RAM
ATI Radeon X1200 graphics card with 319 MB of shared memory 

The technical requirements for OpenCanvas 1.1 are not demanding so I doubt it's a problem with my computer in and of itself.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 6, 2008)

by the way...this is sorta on topic but I have Vista and OpenCanvas 3.0 Plus...can you network with that version?


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 6, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:
			
		

> by the way...this is sorta on topic but I have Vista and OpenCanvas 3.0 Plus...can you network with that version?



Negative. You can only network with 1.1, but it's free.
Just google it. :]

Plus, OP, maybe trying forwarding port 9001? That's usually the problem a lot of people seem to have.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 6, 2008)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> shebawolf145 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alrighty thanks


----------



## Skyfire (Jan 6, 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, you will not believe what just happened.  OpenCanvas actually worked for me!  How so?  Whenever I tried simply opening the program, the aforementioned freezing happened.  

Yet when I hooked up my Wacom Bamboo tablet to my laptop and opened the program, it actually ran with no problem.  

Now here's a new question:  why?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 6, 2008)

Because Open Canvas NEEDS a Tablet plugged in if you have tablet drivers installed. It's trying to detect your tablet during startup. If you have a tablet installed it's going to look for it.

You may want to reinstall your tablet drivers just in case and make sure you have the latest ones.


----------



## Skyfire (Jan 6, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Because Open Canvas NEEDS a Tablet plugged in. It's trying to detect your tablet during startup. If you have a tablet installed it's going to look for it.



Do I feel stupid.... 

Well, thank you everyone for your input.  This thread was not a waste of space.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't have a tablet...and it works for me though


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, actually I've had my tablet unplugged (stepped on the cord, didn't know it was disconnected) and oC worked just fine. Even plugged it back in with no problem.


----------



## yak (Jan 8, 2008)

It depends on the tablet drivers. Some may poll the device periodically or upon a third party software request and freeze if it's not there, or send the abovementioned third party some return signal it would not understand, blah blah blah... 
To make a long story short, it _makes sense_ to have a tablet plugged in if you're opening OC.


----------



## TerdBurgler (Jan 11, 2008)

With as long as I've worked in computers, sometimes it's impossible to pin-point individual problems just because of the complexity of everything. The fact of the matter is, once you find something that works, stick with it. Don't rock the boat if you can still sail. 

Now if it DOES crash on you, I would just recommend re-installing oC and the tablet. I personally use a Vista machine and run Open Canvas. It operates fine with the tablet plugged in or not, but your particular machine may just have an issue with the tablet not being present. If that's the case, just stick with what works


----------

